# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Acanthurus nigricans

## Gil Miguel

Fotos tiradas aqui em casa por Vasco/Ricardo Santos


_Acanthurus Nigricans_

Família: Cirugiões
Alimentação: vegetal e zooplancton
Tamanho máximo em adulto: ~20cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 450-500lts
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) 5
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 1

----------


## Gil Miguel

Condições Necessárias:Este acanthurus necessita de no minimo, um aquario de 500 litros com bastantes esconderijos e correntes muito fortes.

Alimentação:Sendo um peixe herbivoro, alimenta-se de Algas marinhas secas(Nori por exemplo) , Mysis, Spirulina, algas frescas, etc.

Condições da água : Necessita de excelente qualidade de água (SG 1.020 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F) e agua muito oxigenada.

Origem: Hawaii, Indonesia 

Notas Gerais Este peixe é bastante dificil de mantêr e só aconselhado a aquariofilos muito experientes. A sua manutênção em aquarios de grande litragem, estáveis, com muito movimento de água e água bem oxigenada, aumentam em muito as hipoteses de sucesso com este cirurgião.
É referido em alguma literatura como o Cirurgião com menor capacidade de adaptação ao cativeiro.
É parecido com o Acanthurus Japonicus, apesar deste ultimo ser bastante mais facil de mantêr.
Mantenho um a 5 meses com sucesso e espero que assim continue  :Smile:

----------


## Gil Miguel



----------

